# Nardi HMS C-20



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

This has just gone live on Kickstarter

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nardiwatches/introducing-the-nardi-hms-c20-part-of-make-100

I think it's a unique looking dive watch - but what makes it even more unique is that it's made from the steel of a Type 22 Frigate HMS Cornwall - so it's in HY-80 and not the more usual 316L.

Cost is £430 plus UK postage of £7.00.

What can I say - but I've ordered mine 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

46% funded after 1 and a bit days.

Although the first day rush has no gone, fingers crossed its a successful campaign


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorely tempted.... Good looking watch!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty piece.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been watching this piece, but needs the mesh on it for me to commit. As an added extra pushes it a bit too high.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Richy said:


> I have been watching this piece, but needs the mesh on it for me to commit. As an added extra pushes it a bit too high.


 I think the problem you'll have with any Stainless Steel Bracelet is that the HY-80 Steel used for the case is a bit darker (I'm led to believe) - so its not going to match


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I notice that the configuration of the markers on the dial produces a square format in a circular dial, which is a bit disconcerting, visually. I don't mind if the steel is a slightly dark shade - might actually be rather nice - though I would have liked the steel strap to also be made of the same steel as the case.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I think it's a monstrosity. I really dislike the blobs.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I like it bit expensive but a little different from the others out there great design


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

For those who are interested they've started a Vlog - showing you how they designed it.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Caller. said:


> I think it's a monstrosity. I really dislike the blobs.


 Say it how it is!

I think it's adorable and the contrast of the blobs Vs the sharpness of the hand just make it ping! The contours of the case and the really rich greyness of the steel are quite something...

In fact, fxck it, I'm ordering one as I think I'll be dissapointed if I miss out!


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's the 2nd Part of their Vlog

Found the part about the bezel quite interesting


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Enjoyed that, here's vid 3 too...






Those guys are pretty anal and I'm already thinking this is a lot of watch for the money!!!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

does not look like all the other micro brand look alike watches out there seems to be a lot of thought gone into the design of the watch not just raid the parts bin and put a watch together.*Jonesinamillion have you orderd one ?*


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

bowie said:


> does not look like all the other micro brand look alike watches out there seems to be a lot of thought gone into the design of the watch not just raid the parts bin and put a watch together.*Jonesinamillion have you orderd one ?*


 I did indeed!

It's got to hit the 100 backers or it's dead, currently on 73.

Really hope they reach their goal


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> I did indeed!
> 
> It's got to hit the 100 backers or it's dead, currently on 73.
> 
> Really hope they reach their goal


 how does kickstarter work do you have to give 450.00 pound to them straight away does it come out of your bank account as soon as you commit,and do you get your money back if it does not reach the target with no hassle.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

bowie said:


> how does kickstarter work do you have to give 450.00 pound to them straight away does it come out of your bank account as soon as you commit,and do you get your money back if it does not reach the target with no hassle.


 Nothing debited untill the end of the campaign, if successful then it gets debited so relatively no hassle (I've done x2 Ventus kickstarters and no issue), just enter your card details to pledge.

Really hope these guys do it (for selfish reasons and reasons of rightness, they deserve some success IMHO).

Even if TWF memebers don't fancy it, it would be right & propper to give it a share on Facebook / Insta / twitter ETC to help promote some genuine watch guys that have put in immense effort to design & build a watch from scratch.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

bowie said:


> how does kickstarter work do you have to give 450.00 pound to them straight away does it come out of your bank account as soon as you commit,and do you get your money back if it does not reach the target with no hassle.


 Just to confirm - its £430 + postage (which in the UK is £7)

I know £13 isn't a huge amount - but thought I should point it out


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Nothing debited untill the end of the campaign, if successful then it gets debited so relatively no hassle (I've done x2 Ventus kickstarters and no issue), just enter your card details to pledge.
> 
> Really hope these guys do it (for selfish reasons and reasons of rightness, they deserve some success IMHO).
> 
> Even if TWF memebers don't fancy it, it would be right & propper to give it a share on Facebook / Insta / twitter ETC to help promote some genuine watch guys that have put in immense effort to design & build a watch from scratch.


 thanks for the information about how to go on both jonesinamillion and KAS118


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

They've just released some new promotional photographs






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

So out of interest how many of us are backing it in here?

Reply/Quote and add name:

1) KAS118


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm still on the fence don't know what to do


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

KAS118 said:


> So out of interest how many of us are backing it in here?
> 
> Reply/Quote and add name:
> 
> 1) KAS118


 2 jonesinamillion


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

IMO, :bullshitter: , looks like they've just prised it off a bulkhead and stuck a strap on it - really unrefined - not for me at all


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

sparrow said:


> IMO, :bullshitter: , looks like they've just prised it off a bulkhead and stuck a strap on it - really unrefined - not for me at all


 Watch the vlogs... A stupid amount of thought & consideration has gone into it


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

sparrow said:


> IMO, :bullshitter: , looks like they've just prised it off a bulkhead and stuck a strap on it - really unrefined - not for me at all


 Well, you're entitled to your opinion of course, and life would be boring if we all liked the same thing, but as Jonesinamillion has said - it's clear they've put a lot of thought in it.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

KAS118 said:


> Well, you're entitled to your opinion of course, and life would be boring if we all liked the same thing, but as Jonesinamillion has said - it's clear they've put a lot of thought in it.


 I'm sure they have, and I'm sure some / loads will love it....

...but thought doesn't always result in a good product:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just gone for the luxury pack hope it reaches it goal love the metal bracelet


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

bowie said:


> Just gone for the luxury pack hope it reaches it goal love the metal bracelet


 Yeah, I upgraded mine to that this morning :thumbs_up:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

KAS118 said:


> Yeah, I upgraded mine to that this morning :thumbs_up:


 excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks like this is going to get funded :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Lux pack here too - seems theres only three of these on the formum then... and only 100(ish) ever to be made :biggrin:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Lux pack here too - seems theres only three of these on the formum then... and only 100(ish) ever to be made :biggrin:


 could be 3 wise men, or not looks good to me


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

well it's reached its target says will be ready sometime April just in time for the wife's birthday :thumbs_up:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

The boat is going to smelt!!!!! :thumbs_up:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Have to say that I love the look of this one - very chunky & something different. Have watched the videos & they go some way to showing what a micro brand has to go through, & the kind of outlay they need to spend, in order to just get a prototype.

Love the look of the thing but think it'll be too long lug to lug for my puny wrists. Would love to give it a go though & I'd put money down if I could but I missed the funding campaign so i think my ship has sailed (pun intended) ..........unless I'm being stupid & someone knows different 

Jonesinamillion - would love to hear what you think of it when yours lands :thumbs_up:


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

pauluspaolo said:


> Have to say that I love the look of this one - very chunky & something different. Have watched the videos & they go some way to showing what a micro brand has to go through, & the kind of outlay they need to spend, in order to just get a prototype.
> 
> Love the look of the thing but think it'll be too long lug to lug for my puny wrists. Would love to give it a go though & I'd put money down if I could but I missed the funding campaign so i think my ship has sailed (pun intended) ..........unless I'm being stupid & someone knows different
> 
> Jonesinamillion - would love to hear what you think of it when yours lands :thumbs_up:


 50mm isn't too bad I don't think - in any event its all to do with their shape etc - so in reality you might find it wears quite well.

If you're after one you could always drop them a line, I once did on another campaign by someone else - what had actually finished - and they were able to offer me one at the higher end of the campaign price.

If you don't ask you don't get


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

pauluspaolo said:


> Have to say that I love the look of this one - very chunky & something different. Have watched the videos & they go some way to showing what a micro brand has to go through, & the kind of outlay they need to spend, in order to just get a prototype.
> 
> Love the look of the thing but think it'll be too long lug to lug for my puny wrists. Would love to give it a go though & I'd put money down if I could but I missed the funding campaign so i think my ship has sailed (pun intended) ..........unless I'm being stupid & someone knows different
> 
> Jonesinamillion - would love to hear what you think of it when yours lands :thumbs_up:


 Think once the 100 are made they are going into production... small numbers through their site or a chosen few outlets (a few differences to the watch than the funding campaign watch).

Their atte tion to detail and quality has really impressed me, it seems every inch a £1k watch and the uniqueness is just brilliant!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

cant wait for mine also.do you go on the Facebook members page,Mark seems a great guy and tries his hardest in these times we are living in.


----------



## fallingtitan (Jul 26, 2020)

nice case on that


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

This is finally getting closer and theres been some fantastic quality improvements... the guys at nardi have put some great content out and their passion is obvious; VERY excited to take delivery at some point in the not too distant future :biggrin:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> This is finally getting closer and theres been some fantastic quality improvements... the guys at nardi have put some great content out and their passion is obvious; VERY excited to take delivery at some point in the not too distant future :biggrin:


 Yes great news what movement do you want in i still would like the stellita movement rather than the STP OR Whatever and which bezel or you getting original or lume i don't know if to just go with original.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

bowie said:


> Yes great news what movement do you want in i still would like the stellita movement rather than the STP OR Whatever and which bezel or you getting original or lume i don't know if to just go with original.


 I decided to stick with the Sellita - and also keep the bezel as originally designed


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

KAS118 said:


> I decided to stick with the Sellita - and also keep the bezel as originally designed


 I'm with you on that original bezel( but i do like lume) and waiting for the Sellita movement also.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I went for "i cant give a funk" what movement, I trust what Mark and team will go for.

This is soooo much watch for the money ist it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2020)

Is there any update on this watch, cake in too late to get involved but keen to see it, checked website and there's not been an update for a while


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> Is there any update on this watch, cake in too late to get involved but keen to see it, checked website and there's not been an update for a while





Nick Parr 1977 said:


> Is there any update on this watch, cake in too late to get involved but keen to see it, checked website and there's not been an update for a while


 There will be a similar version going on general sale I'm lead to believe. Movement issues have delayed the project but I gather the case / bezel have been produced so assembly & finishing shouldn't be too far away now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2020)

Jonesinamillion said:


> There will be a similar version going on general sale I'm lead to believe. Movement issues have delayed the project but I gather the case / bezel have been produced so assembly & finishing shouldn't be too far away now.


 Thanks for the reply, I like the look so interested but they haven't posted anything for months


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I like the look so interested but they haven't posted anything for months


 Theres just a backers Facebook group at the moment... sure they will do some promo once theyve got this one despatched.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just paid a visit to the Nardi website & have placed my order - now the savings are £400+ lighter (not really what I expected when I woke up this morning). I tried to get one with the metal bracelet but these were all gone so I ended up going for the basic deal (watch + 1 tan leather strap), lug width is 22mm so there are loads of strap's that'll fit. Anyway I'll let you know when it lands (or docks) - have to say that I'm very excited about this one & hoping that it arrives soon :clap: :clap:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2020)

pauluspaolo said:


> Just paid a visit to the Nardi website & have placed my order - now the savings are £400+ lighter (not really what I expected when I woke up this morning). I tried to get one with the metal bracelet but these were all gone so I ended up going for the basic deal (watch + 1 tan leather strap), lug width is 22mm so there are loads of strap's that'll fit. Anyway I'll let you know when it lands (or docks) - have to say that I'm very excited about this one & hoping that it arrives soon :clap: :clap:


 What mm is it?



pauluspaolo said:


> Just paid a visit to the Nardi website & have placed my order - now the savings are £400+ lighter (not really what I expected when I woke up this morning). I tried to get one with the metal bracelet but these were all gone so I ended up going for the basic deal (watch + 1 tan leather strap), lug width is 22mm so there are loads of strap's that'll fit. Anyway I'll let you know when it lands (or docks) - have to say that I'm very excited about this one & hoping that it arrives soon :clap: :clap:


 42mm just checked, couldn't see a price or where to buy on the site?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I looked in the basket (top right) & the watches/packages were listed there.

Had a confirmation email - just have to be patient now :taz:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

A rather interesting / detailed video about the design and getting it to the point t of manufacturer... these guys are soooooo passionate!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/nardibackers/permalink/1681229268721678/


----------



## Happy0506 (Mar 11, 2021)

Love the look of the Nardi. Definitely a different twist on a dive watch.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

not sure if this link will work if you're not in the Nardi facebook group but this gives an idea of the attention to detail and quality of the piece...

(1) Facebook


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

This truly is a great looking watch!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks awesome, have they been delivered yet to those that were in the original kickstarter campaign?


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Looks awesome, have they been delivered yet to those that were in the original kickstarter campaign?


 Not yet, problem after problem at the moment but i'm confident it will be worth the wait.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Not yet, problem after problem at the moment but i'm confident it will be worth the wait.


 and not making anymore of them wish i had mine


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Worryingly, no contact and no Facebook group posts


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Worryingly, no contact and no Facebook group posts





Jonesinamillion said:


> Worryingly, no contact and no Facebook group posts


 i fear the worse :watch:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

bowie said:


> i fear the worse :watch:


 Yep... me too sadly.

Emailed them a few days ago, not a sausage. Something is amiss


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Yep... me too sadly.
> 
> Emailed them a few days ago, not a sausage. Something is amiss


 does that mean no watch and no chance of any money back


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

bowie said:


> does that mean no watch and no chance of any money back


 Seemingly so if it all goes tits up


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Seemingly so if it all goes tits up


 well that's the last time for me on kickstarter worse to come i have to tell the wife yet :hmmm9uh: and i'm being made redundant at end of next month :thumbdown:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

bowie said:


> well that's the last time for me on kickstarter worse to come i have to tell the wife yet :hmmm9uh: and i'm being made redundant at end of next month :thumbdown:


 It's not a loss just yet...

And redundancy was the best thing that ever happen to me, good luck!!!!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

bowie said:


> does that mean no watch and no chance of any money back


 If you paid by credit card, you can claim a refund from the card provider, because you didn't receive what you paid for. If you paid by Paypal you should also be able to claim, for the same reason. If you paid by bank transfer or Western Union, you are screwed. That's my understanding anyway.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If this watch never gets made and people lose money then I'll be removing this section of the forum. 
I didn't know that if watches are not completed then there is no protection for the buyers. It's open to fraud and I do not want to be promoting this.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

It seems there is some sort of protection from kickstarter:

Maybe worth a read.

We established the all-or-nothing model when we launched in 2009 as a measure to protect creators, and to minimize risk for everyone. By not releasing funds unless a project meets its goal, this ensures that creators have enough money to do what they promised and they're not expected to complete a project without the funds necessary to do so. This also assures backers that they're only funding creative ideas that are set to succeed.

We've seen that having a goal to rally around creates a sense of urgency-it gets early backers personally invested in bringing on more supporters, and it makes every backer part of a community crossing the finish line together.

Setting a goal and not charging backers unless the project reaches that goal also makes the process democratic. Backers have to come together to raise the amount the creator really needs.

*How creators control all-or-nothing funding*

Creators are responsible for setting their own financial goal and their fundraising deadline. A campaign can run for just one day or up to 60, but we tend to see 30 days works best-it makes support feel timely. Once a creator launches their project, the funding goal and deadline are locked in.

For technical reasons, we are not able to pause campaigns. But if a creator decides now is not the time for their project, they have the ability to cancel and relaunch at a later date. This is a common practice that can make sense for lots of different scenarios. If you decide to go this route, you will need to get your original backers on board again, but Kickstarter does not penalize relaunched projects in any way. There's no shame in needing a reset.

*Clear, transparent communication is key*

In some cases, creators will run into challenges and have to make changes to what they first promised their backers. It's why we say that backing projects is different to making a purchase. There is inherent risk in the creative process, and things don't always go as planned.

When that happens, creators must communicate changes and delays on their project pages and in project updates. We also expect them to follow our rules for honest and clear presentation.

*Kickstarter is exclusively for creative work, but clarify how paying yourself and supporting your community fits in to your project*

There are projects that will be unsuitable for Kickstarter and won't be permitted to launch. For example, you can't create a campaign solely to raise money for yourself or for a charity. A project must be producing an original creative work that a creator can share with their backers in some way.

That being said, it's crucially important that creators factor a salary for themselves into their project budgets. This allows them to sustain their work and avoid burnout, and we believe creative labor deserves a fair wage. Many of your supporters are likely to feel the same. Feel free to add messaging to your page explaining how your project is a job for you, and how additional funding can help you do it better and strengthen your long-term creative practice.

And know that there is room for nonprofits here as well. Charities can run campaigns to realize creative projects. A campaign can also donate some products (but not money) to charities and pay you for your work. Thinking about how your Kickstarter project can support your community and your own well-being is important and very much allowed.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Roy said:


> If this watch never gets made and people lose money then I'll be removing this section of the forum.
> I didn't know that if watches are not completed then there is no protection for the buyers. It's open to fraud and I do not want to be promoting this.


 It's not your problem Roy, kickstarter is a gamble... if it comes good I have a unique watch that "brands" would be asking four figures for.

Win some, lose some... I've had great kickstarter watches!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> It's not your problem Roy, kickstarter is a gamble... if it comes good I have a unique watch that "brands" would be asking four figures for.
> 
> Win some, lose some... I've had great kickstarter watches!


 win some loose sum sorry but £500.00 might not be a lot to you but to me it's a fortune and i'm not happy about it i cannot afford to just throw that money away on a watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bowie said:


> win some loose sum sorry but £500.00 might not be a lot to you but to me it's a fortune and i'm not happy about it i cannot afford to just throw that money away on a watch


 This can't be right can it? I never knew that they could just post a video and some cgi images, take peoples money and then not make it. I've always been wary of kickstarters but for some reason I thought that the customers were protected in some way.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roy said:


> This can't be right can it? I never knew that they could just post a video and some cgi images, take peoples money and then not make it. I've always been wary of kickstarters but for some reason I thought that the customers were protected in some way.


 I agree, no it can't!



bowie said:


> £500.00 might not be a lot to you but to me it's a fortune and i'm not happy about it i cannot afford to just throw that money away on a watch


 Obtaining money under false pretences is '*Fraud'*, therefore a criminal offence.

I would be contacting trading standards, Police, along with contacting you own MP (if the idle s** is awake?).

Do not let anyone p**s on your boots, Sir!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

£500 quid is certainly a lot of money to me also!

The creator has re-appeared and stated that the watch will be finished.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> £500 quid is certainly a lot of money to me also!
> 
> The creator has re-appeared and stated that the watch will be finished.


 we live in hope then


----------



## SkyBob (Jul 7, 2021)

The 'Nardi Contingency Group' has been set up on Facebook is for concerned backers who are worried that this project will not complete and provide a place to discuss options should the official Nardi/Mark Rogers social accounts and websites cease.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

SkyBob said:


> The 'Nardi Contingency Group' has been set up on Facebook is for concerned backers who are worried that this project will not complete and provide a place to discuss options should the official Nardi/Mark Rogers social accounts and websites cease.


 Yes i'm on there also cheers


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Just wondering how many backers there are on here and what your mindset / course of action is?

I've given up on the watch. I dont think it started as a scam but they have definitely now ran and hid as far as I'm concerned.

I've just began the process of trying to get my money back via barclaycard.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Just wondering how many backers there are on here and what your mindset / course of action is?
> 
> I've given up on the watch. I dont think it started as a scam but they have definitely now ran and hid as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I've just began the process of trying to get my money back via barclaycard.


 me too gutted but been told it is more than 120 days and can not do owt about it let me know if you have any luck please £550.00 thrown away.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

bowie said:


> me too gutted but been told it is more than 120 days and can not do owt about it let me know if you have any luck please £550.00 thrown away.


 Are you UK based and what credit card company are you with?

Seems there's some powple on tbw group that have had success with a refund.

I'll keep you posted.

Someone needs to find and approach Mark in person. I found him on LinkedIn but that has now gone (wish I screenshoted it as it had his employer on)


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Are you UK based and what credit card company are you with?
> 
> Seems there's some powple on tbw group that have had success with a refund.
> 
> ...


 Yep i'm from a small town near sunderland,but i used a debit card.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

bowie said:


> Yep i'm from a small town near sunderland,but i used a debit card.


 I feel your pain bud 

Are you on both facebook groups? ( backer and confltingency)


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jonesinamillion said:


> I feel your pain bud
> 
> Are you on both facebook groups? ( backer and confltingency)


 yes i.m on both been talking to Grayham the ex cop who manged to phone mark,he now is in the same opinion as the rest of us lost cause he will put the number on the confltingency page he says


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I didn't realise this was still rumbling on and was obviously what prompted the Boss to question having the kickstarter section of the forum a few months back.

Genuinely gutted for those that have invested in good faith and look to have wound up empty handed.

Having just read through this thread from start to finish, the early debate, excitement and optimism, through the growing concern and upset is heartbreaking.


----------

